# Extrema Chokes



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

I just bought an extrema a while back and the guy at Scheels said I couldn't shoot steel through Imp cyl and Imp mod I think it was. 
My question is why? I finally "upgraded" from my 870 and it was never an issue.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have never heard of this. I own an extrema and shoot steel in it all the time.

If I am not mistaken almost all new shotguns are now designed for steel.


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks, that is what I thought too. I guess it didn't even occure to me what he said 'till I got half way home, otherwise I would have asked him to explain.


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

My Xtrema manual does not recommend using full or improved modified chokes with steel shot. Using modified, improved cylinder, or cylinder chokes with steel isn't a problem.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Actually all of the Optima plus choke tubes are steel shot safe. There is a laser ingraved "SP" on the choke tube itself which signifies "Steel proof". I have used the IM with steel without problems using BB's and smaller. But have found the gun patterns better with modified. Full is all but useless with steel shot and normally patterns worse than all the rest.


----------

